# Schoolboy Error.



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Came home today to a nice package from Rave ..

Hurrah i thought another kilo of Columbia Suarez to tide me over the christmas period.

Upon opening the package which did feel and sound a bit wrong,i was greeted by 900g of green beans unroasted.

I suppose putting them in the oven isn't an option.

Have re ordered today form Rave correctly this time.

Think i'm going cold turkey for christmas.









Thats what you get for ordering online in work whilst doing too many things..


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Doh!

Any home roasters in Liverpool?

Or is there anyone in the area that has an abundance of beans?

I'm sure a friend of mine uses a roaster based in Crosby.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mouse is liverpool way i think!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm sure he uses Joe Black Coffee, never tried it can't vouch for it.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Just had look at website and I know we're they are based.

Little bit pricey £24-28 a kilo.

May see If they would roast my green beans.

May have to leap of faith and try some of there beans in the short term.

its option though .

thanks for replies all

Paul


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

A few months ago, someone was advertising pf's for the Arrarex Caravel. These were brand new and you simply cannot find them second hand. I thought the asking price was very good at £30 odd quid. Then a few days later, a plastic handle turned up that is no use to anyone, unless you are missing one for a Caravel! I re read the advert and if you read it properly as opposed to looking at the pictures......anyway, onwards and upwards


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

If you feeling brave ( and have £125 spare just before Christmas), there is a Gene roaster in the for sale section just posted up this evening at a very reasonable price.

Just a thought and whilst might not help you out straight away, could open up another journey in coffeeland 

John


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Phone joe black up, I did an got Honduras £10 1kg, I'm sure they roast fresh but no roast date on bags, definitely good enough as a stop gap, very friendly on phone too so just ask about roast dates


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Kman10 said:


> Phone joe black up, I did an got Honduras £10 1kg, I'm sure they roast fresh but no roast date on bags, definitely good enough as a stop gap, very friendly on phone too so just ask about roast dates


Went down today .

Must say brilliant bunch of staff ,really friendly.

Was pointd in the direction of John the man in charge of roasting.Spoke to him in whilst he was in middle of roasting and other stuff.

Explained to him what i was after and he is roasting some columbia beans later today,which he said i could take a kilo of in the morning for £10.

Had conversation about blends and such and he also gave me a pretty decent sample bag about 300g of beans to try ..

Cant stress how much i was impressed by the set up and willingness to help out with blend choice.

Will be trying some of there blends after going down and having a chat.

Anyone in the Merseyside area or closer really are worth a visit..

Cheers for the heads up urbanbumpkin.


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

What's the web page please I am in runcorn


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

stevogums said:


> Went down today .
> 
> Must say brilliant bunch of staff ,really friendly.
> 
> ...


Glad you got sorted


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

carper2k said:


> What's the web page please I am in runcorn


http://www.joeblackcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you TSK


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Not heard of Joe Black before but £10 a kilo and free delivery on all orders sounds well worth a punt for me just starting out learning to use my first machine and grinder. Brewtus IV and Ceado E37.

Anyone who has tried coffee from these guys, what would you recommend for a nice morning flat white or lattes?

Thanks.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Not heard of Joe Black before but £10 a kilo and free delivery on all orders sounds well worth a punt for me just starting out learning to use my first machine and grinder. Brewtus IV and Ceado E37.
> 
> Anyone who has tried coffee from these guys, what would you recommend for a nice morning flat white or lattes?
> 
> Thanks.


Dont think you will get a kilo for £10 delivered,unless im missing something on the website even though its free delivery.It was £10 kilo if you call in to the place itself.

I visited the place myself had a chat with John and he was kind enough to show me round the workshop again.

Just as an update on this i picked my kilo of columbian beans christmas eve and also was given some more samples to try.

Beans are resting so im going to start trying them after 6/8 days do smell nice though.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You're correct. Read mention of £10 per Kg, posted on this thread before checking JoeBlack website then realising it's more like around the £10 mark for 500g.


----------

